# Orana NSW 489



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Helo

I wana know about orana dubbo region of NSW about job opportunity and expense of this suburbs??

thnx


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Can someone help me in finding accommodation in Dubbo?
I am reaching Dubbo on Sep 6th


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Can someone help me in finding accommodation in Dubbo?
> I am reaching Dubbo on Sep 6th


Gumtree is the best


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Guys - I have another problem. I am moving to Melbourne on 17th September and I am trying to find rented accommodation on Gumtree and Flatmates websites but after sending numerous requests I haven't been able to generate a single response from anyone. I also checked my spam folder but didn't see anything there too. Has anyone gone through a similar issue before.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Gumtree is not the place to find accommodation. Its full of scammers and liars. 

Flatmates are hardly going to agree to sharing with someone they have never met who could be a scammer, axe murderer or worse. 

Check out airnab to sort out accommodation for arrival and find somewhere permanent when you arrive.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

which is best region for Industrial/Electrical Engineers in NSW for 489 visa


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

How much time does the application process takes place>?


----------



## appuhc (Dec 17, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Can someone help me in finding accommodation in Dubbo?
> I am reaching Dubbo on Sep 6th


Swomy, howz dubbo? Are there indians? How are the job prospects? I am planning to reach in April'15


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

ravi201 said:


> which is best region for Industrial/Electrical Engineers in NSW for 489 visa


Have you applied?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Guys, I'm filling my 489 EOI for Orana region, as an electrical engineer with 65 points (55+10). Could you comment on the time frame to get the invite? Also a headsup regarding job prospects for an electrical engineer in the Orana region.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Why dont u apply for 190 if u have 55 points..? Nomination available from NSW and Vic...


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have filed EOI for NSW 190 but heard its very difficult to get an invite with 55 points.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Why dont u apply for 190 if u have 55 points..? Nomination available from NSW and Vic...


In you're opinion, should i wait for 190 invite or go ahead with 489?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

nitva91 said:


> In you're opinion, should i wait for 190 invite or go ahead with 489?


I think u will get invitation if you have IELTS individual 7 or equivalent... Have you tried PTE exam? I recommend PTE and get 65 each....


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> I think u will get invitation if you have IELTS individual 7 or equivalent... Have you tried PTE exam? I recommend PTE and get 65 each....


yeah i tried PTE and got 75+ in all sections but couldn't get 79 in each to claim additional 10 points.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

nitva91 said:


> yeah i tried PTE and got 75+ in all sections but couldn't get 79 in each to claim additional 10 points.


If you got 75+ u are qualified for both NSW and VIC sponsorship for 190.. I think you will get it, it is just a matter of time.... I strongly recommend you to create two separate EOI account for each state sponsorship...

see their application guidelines -- 

Vic- Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


NSW- https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> If you got 75+ u are qualified for both NSW and VIC sponsorship for 190.. I think you will get it, it is just a matter of time.... I strongly recommend you to create two separate EOI account for each state sponsorship...
> 
> see their application guidelines --
> 
> ...


For VIC, you need minimum 2 yrs work experience accepted by EA right? Even though my duties and responsibilities were that of an electrical engineer, EA didn't accept my work experience saying salary i was getting were too low for a professional electrical engineer. So i was accredited as professional electrical engineer based on my bachelor's. 

My points breakup is:
Age-30
Bachelor's -15
PTE- 10
Total- 55 points 

So I filed EOI for NSW 190 but got opinions that even with 55+5 points its very very hard to get an invite any time soon and if there are more number of applicants you may not even get an invite.

So i'm confused about what to do, whether to wait for 190 invite which is not guaranteed or apply for 489 Orana region with additional 10 points for nomination, thereby getting 65 points.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

nitva91 said:


> 2 yrs work experience accepted by EA right.


Is the above statement in VIC's nomination requirement? I dont think so.. Salary is depends on each country and I dont think they will take as a criteria.. I recommend u to get a referance letter, payslips, tax/provident fund documents and submit for VIC nomination...

same goes for NSW..... 

190 is always better..no restriction....


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Is the above statement in VIC's nomination requirement? I dont think so.. Salary is depends on each country and I dont think they will take as a criteria.. I recommend u to get a referance letter, payslips, tax/provident fund documents and submit for VIC nomination...
> 
> same goes for NSW.....
> 
> 190 is always better..no restriction....


When i checked the VIC link you shared above, its clearly stated

Occupations eligible to apply for Victorian visa nomination
233311	Electrical Engineer	7.0 in each band	Two years minimum work experience

I had submitted reference letters, payslips and tax document to EA but my salary was below taxable income so no tax.

For NSW, minimum work experience requirement is not there.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

nitva91 said:


> When i checked the VIC link you shared above, its clearly stated
> 
> Occupations eligible to apply for Victorian visa nomination
> 233311	Electrical Engineer	7.0 in each band	Two years minimum work experience
> ...



Hello nitva91, 

They mentioned that you need two years of experience. Doesnt mean that it has to be accredited by EA. 

How many years of exp u have?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Hello nitva91,
> 
> They mentioned that you need two years of experience. Doesnt mean that it has to be accredited by EA.
> 
> How many years of exp u have?


I've got 2.5yrs experience as an Electrical Engineer


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sonatpaul said:


> Hello nitva91,
> 
> They mentioned that you need two years of experience. Doesnt mean that it has to be accredited by EA.
> 
> How many years of exp u have?


I got 2.5yrs experience as an Electrical Engineer.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

How long does it take to get an Orana invitation for an electrical engineer with 65 points?


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

i would also like to know if Orana sponsors electrical engineers?


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

please let me know how it went? did you get the invite fast enough, i also have the same number of points and the same skill, your feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Leigh-Ncube (Oct 30, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> For VIC, you need minimum 2 yrs work experience accepted by EA right? Even though my duties and responsibilities were that of an electrical engineer, EA didn't accept my work experience saying salary i was getting were too low for a professional electrical engineer. So i was accredited as professional electrical engineer based on my bachelor's.
> 
> My points breakup is:
> Age-30
> ...


I have the same situation as yours, i applied for 190 in July 2017 and never got feedback, now i want to try 489 for Far South Coast or Orana, how did you go about iy?


----------



## Kawintip (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m not sure about the time frame, but you may check your application status from this link

Replace xxx with www

Xxx.rdaorana.org.au/check-your-application.html


----------

